# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Etalagebenen (vernauwde bloedvaten) - Artikel

## Leontien

*Wat zijn etalagebenen?* 
De beenspieren hebben bij inspanning (lopen, rennen, traplopen) veel meer bloed en zuurstof nodig dan in rust. Vernauwing of afsluiting van een slagader naar of in de benen heeft tot gevolg dat er minder bloed door kan stromen. Hierdoor schiet de bloedtoevoer en daarmee de zuurstofvoorziening van de benen te kort. Bij een gebrek aan zuurstof ontstaat verzuring van de spieren, die een krampende pijn veroorzaakt. Het gevolg daarvan kan zijn dat u na een stukje lopen pijn krijgt in de kuit. Na korte tijd rusten zakt de pijn af en kunt u weer een stukje verder lopen. Dit heet claudicatio intermittens oftewel etalagebenen, omdat het stoppen met lopen de indruk wekt dat u in etalages kijkt. 

*Klachten* 
Pijn bij het lopen is het belangrijkste verschijnsel van claudicatio intermittens. De plaats waar de pijn optreedt zegt iets over de plaats van de vernauwing in de bloedvaten. De vernauwing in het bloedvat zit altijd boven het niveau waar de pijn optreedt. Treedt bij het lopen pijn op in de bilstreek en het bovenbeen, dan zit de vernauwing in de hierboven gelegen bekkenslagader (arteria iliaca). Krijgt u bij het lopen pijn in de kuit, dan zit de vernauwing in de slagader in het bovenbeen (arteria femoralis). Bij een vernauwing in een van de drie onderbeensslagaders zit de pijn in de voet. Door de pijn kunt u beperkt zijn in uw dagelijkse activiteiten, dat kan zijn op het werk, bij huishoudelijke activiteiten of tijdens sporten.

Andere klachten van een vernauwing kunnen zijn: koude voeten, verlies van haar op de benen, verdikte teennagels (vaak met schimmelinfectie) en vertraagde nagelgroei. Als gevolg van een slechtere doorbloeding kan uw been bleek worden wanneer u het optilt en kan het rood verkleuren wanneer u het been laat hangen.

In een verder gevorderd stadium van vaatvernauwing of zelfs afsluiting van de beenslagaders kan het tekort aan bloed in uw been ook al in rust optreden zonder dat de spieren actief zijn. Dan heeft u zelfs 's nachts in bed pijn. Ook kunnen wonden aan de benen slecht genezen of zelfs spontaan ontstaan. 

*De conservatieve behandeling (looptraining)* 
De behandeling van etalagebenen is in de eerste plaats gericht op het beperken van aanwezige risicofactoren van atherosclerose: niet roken, gezond eten en voldoende lichaamsbeweging. Te hoge bloeddruk, suikerziekte en een te hoog cholesterolgehalte zijn met geneesmiddelen te behandelen. Roken is een risicofactor die u zelf in de hand heeft. 

Ook een intensieve looptraining hoort bij deze aanpak. Door veel te lopen en steeds een stukje verder, kunnen op den duur uw klachten afnemen of zelfs geheel verdwijnen. 

*Dotteren* 
Soms is de vernauwing van dien aard dat er bekeken moet worden of het met behulp van een ballonnetje mogelijk is het bloedvat ter plaatse van de vernauwing als het ware op te rekken. Hierdoor wordt het bloedvat weer beter doorgankelijk . Deze procedure wordt in ons land, naar de uitvinder ervan, 'dotteren' genoemd. Het is een weinig belastende ingreep, die soms poliklinisch kan worden verricht.Alvorens een vernauwing te kunnen dotteren moet het betreffende bloedvat eerst beoordeeld worden door middel van een angiografie. Via hetzelfde onderzoek kan direct de vernauwing gedotterd worden. 

*De operatieve behandeling* 
Vanwege de kans op complicaties wordt in de meeste gevallen pas tot een operatieve behandeling besloten als de klachten dermate ernstig zijn dat dit een operatie rechtvaardigt. Dit kan bijvoorbeeld zijn als de klachten ook in rust aanwezig zijn of als er niet-genezende wonden zijn. Alvorens tot een operatie wordt overgegaan moet het betreffende bloedvat eerst beoordeeld worden door middel van een angiografie.

Er zijn verschillende operaties mogelijk, zoals het schoonmaken van het vat ter plaatse van de vernauwing of het langs chirurgische weg wijder maken van de vernauwde plek. Meestal zal bij verstopte beenslagaders een omleiding worden gemaakt met een bypass. Hiervoor wordt gebruik gemaakt van een vaatprothese of een ader van uzelf. De keuze van de operatie is uiteraard van vele zaken afhankelijk. De zwaarte van de operatie hangt samen met de plaats in het lichaam waar de afsluiting zit. Uw chirurg kan u hierover gedetailleerd informeren. 

*Mogelijke complicaties* 
Geen enkele ingreep is vrij van de kans op complicaties.
De Dottermethode kent gelukkig slechts zelden ernstige complicaties, hoewel bloedingen kunnen voorkomen op de insteekplaats. Uiteraard is het mogelijk dat het niet lukt om het vat op te rekken of dat de vernauwing na betrekkelijk korte tijd toch weer opnieuw ontstaat. 
Bij operaties aan de bloedvaten zijn de normale risico's op complicaties van een operatie, zoals wondinfectie, bloeding, trombose en longembolie, longontsteking, blaasontsteking of hartinfarct.

Bij operaties aan een slagader zijn er specifieke complicaties mogelijk: een nabloeding of een afsluiting van de vaatprothese of de gebruikte ader (trombose). Bij het optreden van een dergelijke complicatie moet vaak opnieuw geopereerd worden. Uiteraard wordt geprobeerd de risico's zo klein mogelijk te houden. Daarom wordt u voor de operatie veelal door de internist, cardioloog of longarts volledig onderzocht en worden vele voorzorgsmaatregelen genomen. 

Na de operatie zult u medicijnen moeten blijven gebruiken om het bloed dunner te houden. Na ontslag uit het ziekenhuis zult u merken hoe zwaar de operatie is geweest. Het kan lang duren voordat u weer helemaal de oude bent. Als u suikerziekte, een te hoge bloeddruk of een te hoog cholesterolgehalte hebt, dient dat alles goed onder controle te zijn. 

Een gezonde levenswijze is heel belangrijk, dus: absoluut niet roken, veel lichaamsbeweging, geen overgewicht en een goed gereguleerde bloeddruk, bloedsuiker- en cholesterolgehalte. 



Bron: Ziekenhuis.nl

----------


## sambuca

Heel herkenbaar bovenstaande, Sinds een jaar worden de klachten erger, helaas heeft onderzoek bij de vaatchirurg niets opgeleverd, maar verergeren de klachten zelfs, ik mag nu een MRA (MRI)scan laten doen pff ben benieuwd want ik wil weer kunnen gaan voetballen en traplopen zonder pijn. 
Indien uit de MRA ook niets komt word ik doorgestuurd naar de Neuroloog, wordt vervolgt pff John

Ps: ben sinds 23 November gestopt met roken en tot op de dag van vandaag kost het me nog geen enkele moeite, wat wel moeite kost zijn alle bijwerkingen van het stoppen met roken, slechte stoelgang, zeer slecht slapen en als je dan slaapt flink dromen, en ahum 16 kg aangekomen al kon ik dat volgens mij wel hebben met mijn lengte van 1.81 ben van 69 naar ruim 85 gegaan in 3 maanden ;-))).

----------

